# Cockapoo's best in pairs?



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi we've had Bella for 7 months now and we've had are ups and downs but she's getting there.

We came across a cockapoo and her last puppy tonight who was out on her first walk, they live 5 mins up the road from us.This has set my girlfriend off as she got on really well with Bella and it is something we've discussed before the owner of the puppy didn't help matters .

Bellas well socialised and is great with other dogs.We've had my gfs mums dog (Maisie) stay with us a few times and all Bella wants to do is snuggle up with maisie.

Are cockapoo's best kept in pairs? Female & female

Bella is on her own 2 times a week for 8 hours as i work nights.My mum comes round and walks her for 30 mins midday before going back to work.We we're thinking this could benefit Bella as she doesn't like being left on her own? If we got another dog? 

I'm aware we're going to have to go through the puppy stage again but would this be easier with puppy learning from Bella?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know about 'best' in pairs, but we got Phoebe after my elderly dog died, so that Phoebe would be a playmate, companion etc for Max. It's a wonderful thing to behold and we have no regrets. If your girl doesn't like being left, then another cockapoo would be of help in that regard. Twice the love, twice the fun, twice the vet bills and grooming bills. So make sure you can afford it financially.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I got Boycie when Poppy was nine months old. I am at home all day so no problem with them being left for long.
Poppy accepted Boycie straight away. Toilet training easy as he just followed her. I got a dog as I have had two bitches mother and daughter GSD there was a lot of rivalry. Boycie is laid back nothing fazes him.
I will admit for the first two weeks I thought I had made a mistake as Boycie was constantly hanging on to her ears wouldn't let her rest. She put him in his place. The breeder said to let them get on with it she wouldn't hurt him. Suddenly one day all was calm and they are the best of pals. Walks are much more exciting they run and play together.
Two lots of love and kisses so glad I have two.


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Well we had the chance to get another cockapoo tonight.Bella got on really well with the other 12 week female cockapoo but we decided against it for the time being as it was so hard getting Bella through the puppy stage.

I think she would of loved the company during the day as she's on her own 2 days a week for 8 hours with my mum or sister coming up after 4 hours to walk her and spend time with her.

We've had a few issues with Bella and I decided against getting another poo until we address some of bellas issues.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I got two right off the bat because I didn't want to go they puppy stage twice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So I got two right off the bat because I didn't want to go they puppy stage twice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That must have been crazy!

I'm still feeling guilty about not saying yes as i think she'd love another dog as when my partner's mums dog stays with us all Bella wants to do is snuggle up to them.

She's been sulking today


----------



## Philippaglenn (Mar 12, 2017)

We are thinking of getting a companion for Emmie. (14 months) I would definitely get another cockapoo. I think she's about the right age now to enjoy a companion.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Easier in some ways. Harder in others for sure. I missed the bulk of the biting phase because they had each other. I also learned to understand how they communicate with each other, which helped me communicate with them better. But housebreaking took longer because everyone went out when one needed to go out. Bills are twice the cost (spayed/neutered at the same time was crazy expensive) but I wouldn't change a thing. It's more than double the joy.


----------



## sass a frass (Jan 23, 2017)

Bella16 said:


> That must have been crazy!
> 
> I'm still feeling guilty about not saying yes as i think she'd love another dog as when my partner's mums dog stays with us all Bella wants to do is snuggle up to them.
> 
> She's been sulking today



Totally off subject, but I love love love the wallpaper in your photo...Your poo is absolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

sass a frass said:


> Totally off subject, but I love love love the wallpaper in your photo...Your poo is absolutely gorgeous too!


Thanks it's from B&Q


----------

